# is anyone online?



## 9th circle of pleiades (Mar 3, 2018)

Ask me anything.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 3, 2018)

Huh?


----------



## Bloke (Mar 4, 2018)

In less that 300 words, please tell me the meaning of life and path to true happiness....oh and throw in the Oz Lotto numbers for next week, they'd be handy !


----------



## MarkR (Mar 4, 2018)

9th circle of pleiades said:


> Ask me anything.


What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## Scoops (Mar 4, 2018)

MarkR said:


> What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?


African or European?

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## hfmm97 (Mar 4, 2018)

If a pregnant woman swims in the ocean does that make her a human submarine?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bloke said:


> In less that 300 words, please tell me the meaning of life and path to true happiness....oh and throw in the Oz Lotto numbers for next week, they'd be handy !





MarkR said:


> What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?





Scoops said:


> African or European?





hfmm97 said:


> If a pregnant woman swims in the ocean does that make her a human submarine?


****snicker snicker****


----------



## DanielR (Mar 4, 2018)

MarkR said:


> What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?


African or European?

Sent from my SM-J730F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Mar 4, 2018)

Anything?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Overworked724 (Mar 5, 2018)

What’s in my pocket?


----------



## Scoops (Mar 5, 2018)

Why is a raven like a writing desk?
Why is a mouse when it spins?

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## LK600 (Mar 5, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> If a pregnant woman swims in the ocean does that make her a human submarine?



My wife says yes... yes it does.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 5, 2018)

LK600 said:


> My wife says yes... yes it does.


Makes sense to me, lol!


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 5, 2018)

What's the deal with your image?  Looks like several metaphors mixed together.


----------



## hfmm97 (Mar 5, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> What's the deal with your image?  Looks like several metaphors mixed together.



I thought the OP was being humorous - weak attempt at humor. No offense intended


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## coachn (Mar 5, 2018)

9th circle of pleiades said:


> Ask me anything.


Why?


----------



## Scoops (Mar 5, 2018)

coachn said:


> Why?


Why not?

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## coachn (Mar 5, 2018)

Scoops said:


> Why not?
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


(LOL!) 

Really?


----------



## David612 (Mar 5, 2018)

There has been a lot of silliness here lately


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 5, 2018)

coachn said:


> Why?


Because I am the keeper of all knowledge, that's why........(snicker snicker)


----------



## coachn (Mar 5, 2018)

David612 said:


> There has been a lot of silliness here lately


Thank God!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh boy.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Mar 5, 2018)

David612 said:


> There has been a lot of silliness here lately


----------



## Bloke (Mar 6, 2018)

David612 said:


> There has been a lot of silliness here lately



Well, the thread sort of calls for it..


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 7, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Well, the thread sort of calls for it..


Exactly!


----------

